# TextFeld Focus entfernen



## phyrexianer (19. Sep 2007)

Hallo leude kennt ihr eine Möglichkeit wie ich den Focus von einem Textfeld oder ähnlichem entfernen kann ???
ich habe eine Anzeige in die Werte geschreiben werden von einem Thread sobald ich aber in das Textfeld klicke werden die Werte in dem Feld nicht mehr aktualiesiert , was ja auch Sinn ergibt. Nach dem drücke der "ENTER" Taste wird dann der Wert übermittelt und das Feld soll wieder als Anzeige dienen.
bisher nutzte ich die Methode 
	
	
	
	





```
text.traverse(SWT.TRAVERSE_TAB_NEXT);
```
 aber dann Springt er ja.... und das soll er ja nicht machen.....

soll also den Focus verlieren aber auch den Focus soll auch kein anderes "Eingabefeld" bekommen..... jemand tips für Lösungen ?


----------



## mikachu (20. Sep 2007)

vll ne andere komponente mit
*requestFocus(boolean temporary)*
ausstatten

Quelle


----------



## phyrexianer (20. Sep 2007)

ja das so änlich habe ich es auch gemacht ich dem ich einfach dem Fesnter den Focus gegeben habe. 
	
	
	
	





```
text.getDisplay.setFocus(true)
```

was weniger schön ist, weil man dann jedesmal in das zu editirende Textfeld klicken muss. ich würde aber dennoch die TAB taste weiterhin nutzen wollen. Ich denke ich werde nicht über den FOCUS gehen.... sondern einfach bei einer EINGABE 
	
	
	
	





```
text.setData("eidt",1)
```
setzen.... und beim aktualliesieren halt abfragen ob dieses 1 oder 0  ist und dann von diesem Wert die Aktualliesierung des Feldes erlauben oder nicht.

Falls jemand einen schönene Weg kennt kann er ihn mir gerne posten.   Also es geht im Grunde darum ein Textfeld als Eingabe und als Anzeige zu verwenden.


----------

